# aufallen in wow



## Shadarke (17. Mai 2008)

leute ich will mal sehen was euch zum glanzstück in wowo macht und los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (17. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seymerbo (17. Mai 2008)

da kann ich viel erzählen:

Also entweder ich nehm translationskugel und spamm die ganze zeit /lol und lauf durch og

oder stell mcih aufn Briefkasten geh in Bärgestalt und ttanze und schrie: Uhhh yeah ich bin ien Tanzbähhhhr!

Oder ich zieh mich nackts aus(bin taure) und nur noch dieses rosa kleid an, was es zu diesem komischem Mondlichfest gab oder so und tanze dann ne runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja langeweile macht viel aus


----------



## Elegost (17. Mai 2008)

Gladi1 wohooohoo^^
ne , besondere mounts wie netherdrache , der jezt allerdings auch immer häufiger kommt un im gegensatz zu früher fast schon verschenkt wird , oder mein schurke hat die kralle von aszhara worauf ich auch recht stolz bin : ) weil die relativ selten ist


----------



## Tazmal (17. Mai 2008)

Shadarke schrieb:


> leute ich will mal sehen was euch zum glanzstück in wowo macht und los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab rl und zeige das durch lange offline phasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (17. Mai 2008)

seymerbo schrieb:


> da kann ich viel erzählen:
> 
> Also entweder ich nehm translationskugel und spamm die ganze zeit /lol und lauf durch og
> 
> ...




wo ist der besondere punkt?


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (17. Mai 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> ich hab rl und zeige das durch lange offline phasen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oder du spielst dir en männlichen blutelfen un hoch zeigst es dadurch wie schwul du bist


----------



## Aleksio (17. Mai 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> ich hab rl und zeige das durch lange offline phasen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist mal ne richtige Antwort, wer RL hat, hat es nicht nötig in einer virtuellen Welt rumzuprahlen!


----------



## Tazmal (17. Mai 2008)

Aleksio schrieb:


> Das ist mal ne richtige Antwort, wer RL hat, hat es nicht nötig in einer virtuellen Welt rumzuprahlen!



Danke wenigstens ein vernünftiger mensch in diesem Forum, genau so sehe ich es auch!



ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> oder du spielst dir en männlichen blutelfen un hoch zeigst es dadurch wie schwul du bist



Ein Dorfdepp gibt es immer, dieser Pokal geht heute an dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 481Nummer1 (17. Mai 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> ich hab rl und zeige das durch lange offline phasen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sowas ist gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (17. Mai 2008)

hole lurky raus und zieh mein muroc kostüm an :-) meistens kommen dann spamms wie wo ahsste das her ist das von den karten ... dafür hab ich mein geiles /dnd Mrgrlgrlgrlglrglrgl :-D liebe mein ostüm einzigartig auf ysera :-D und in bgs auf realmpool verderbnis ^^


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (17. Mai 2008)

Elegost schrieb:


> Gladi1 wohooohoo^^
> ne , besondere mounts wie netherdrache , der jezt allerdings auch immer häufiger kommt un im gegensatz zu früher fast schon verschenkt wird , oder mein schurke hat die kralle von aszhara worauf ich auch recht stolz bin : ) weil die relativ selten ist



Netherdrache ---> nicht selten
Kralle von Azshara ---> nicht selten läuft so ziehmlich jeder Schurke mit rum der nicht grade nur gladi klingen hat, aber sehr geil ist sie schon^^

B2T

Seit gestern Phönixküken *freu* und was mich noch einzigartig macht 16 mal TDM Hero nicht einmla mein Tricket (Scherbe der Verachtung) gedroppt meist das Tank Trincket


----------



## Shurycain (17. Mai 2008)

Mein Smoking und der zerfledderte Hut


----------



## jathri (17. Mai 2008)

> ZITAT(Tazmal @ 17.05.2008, 14:16) *
> 
> ich hab rl und zeige das durch lange offline phasen smile.gif



ach ja darum hast du 3 70er!? weil du soviel rl hast?^^

na ja was mich etwas besonders macht is mein t6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 beim schamanen ja auch gut von s3 zu unterscheiden, sodass jeder sofort sieht, dass ich pve ler bin...
tja was macht mich sonst noch besonders? Mojo ( za pet) ham ja auch schon ne menge mittlerweile...
leider letztens mit 82 zu 84 am ZA bären vorbei gewürfelt, das wär noch was bissl besonderes. 
ach ja und ich hab nochn hobby, ich kite gerne irgendwelche elite mobs durch die welt... letztens Arazzius den Grausamen ( höllenfeuer halbinsel bei den teichen von agonnar) von da bis inne ehrenfeste gekitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (17. Mai 2008)

Ich zeichne mich ingame eigentlich weniger durch irgendwelche unsinnigen items oder gespamme aus,sondern eher durch hilfsbereitschaft.

ansonsten gilt 


> ich hab rl und zeige das durch lange offline phasen :-)


----------



## Knalla (17. Mai 2008)

Shadarke schrieb:


> leute ich will mal sehen was euch zum glanzstück in wowo macht und los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das ich vorm monat meinen acc abgemeldet habe und wow deinstalliert habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (17. Mai 2008)

jathri schrieb:


> ach ja darum hast du 3 70er!? weil du soviel rl hast?^^




hast du gewusst das man in 3 Jahren wow selbst mit rl einen Char von 1 auf 70 in 3 wochen schaffen kann?

desweiteren sagte ich das ich rl habe, richtig, aber sagte ich auch dasich nicht online bin? ich sagte nur das ich länger offline bin.

Am besten nutzt du folgende Rota:

Lesen -> Denken -> Text Verfassen -> Nochmal denken -> Bestätigen drücken


----------



## Juudra (17. Mai 2008)

also wenn ich auffallen will nehm ich mir bissl zeit renn x mal durch die waffenkammer und horte das ganze feuerwerkszeug (unter anderem hab ich auch noch bissl was aus bb) dann such ich mir 10 leute verteil die böller stell mich inne hauptstadt und der spaß beginnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find ich immer ne coole aktion macht einfach spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackexo (17. Mai 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> oder du spielst dir en männlichen blutelfen un hoch zeigst es dadurch wie schwul du bist




kann des sein, dass du dich zu fast allen post´s einfach nur äußern willst, und dabei meistens müll rauskommt? hab ich zumindest i wie so des gefühl...

aber zum thema, also ich helf sehr gernen anderen leuten, also ich glaub des macht mich aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (17. Mai 2008)

ich pack meinen Q.Pido IMMER aus! welchen ich mit mühe 3 tage lang mit all meinen chars gefarmt habe:

bedeutet jede stunde mit jedem der 5 chars eingeloggt - geschenke holen gegangen und wieder ausgeloggt... 3 tage lang x 5 macht öhm... macht ca 150 logins in 3 tagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausserdem grad vor 2 tagen eine halbe std lang in og das da: (vorm AH... am ende haben 30 leute zugeschaut und mehr gewollt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://img-up.net/?up=zanikhalesiNRP1.jpg


----------



## Apophi$ (17. Mai 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> ich hab rl und zeige das durch lange offline phasen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jop aber 3  70ger in der Singnatur O_o

zum TE mein Rabenfürst sieht nett aus -.-


----------



## Zathura-Lordaeron (17. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mein d2 komplett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCotare (17. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galania (17. Mai 2008)

Hab ca 2 Monate dauerangeln hinter mir...
Kann jetzt aber voller stolz meinen Dr. Zwicky auspacken ;-)
MFG
Gàla


----------



## Ondi (17. Mai 2008)

Ronas schrieb:


> Ich zeichne mich ingame eigentlich weniger durch irgendwelche unsinnigen items oder gespamme aus,sondern eher durch hilfsbereitschaft.
> 
> ansonsten gilt








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  von mir für sowas


----------



## boden (17. Mai 2008)

Ich versuche seit ewigen Zeiten meine Blutelfin zum Masturbieren zu zwingen..
Klappt nicht -_-


----------



## Fluix (17. Mai 2008)

war eig immer als sehr netter und einigermaßen skilleder heiler bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber was besonderes war ich auf jeden fall nicht xD


----------



## Zanzababe (17. Mai 2008)

jathri schrieb:


> ach ja darum hast du 3 70er!? weil du soviel rl hast?^^



Nur weil man mehrere 70er hat, heißt das nicht, dass man kein RL hat! Habe auch mehrere 70er, spiele allerdings auch schon seit Release WoW. Trotzdem gehe ich arbeiten, habe Hobbies und Freunde... 
Diesen Kommentar hättest du dir sparen können, genauso wie der Kollege ein paar Posts über mir! -.-


----------



## fabdiem (17. Mai 2008)

hmm als schurke auf meucheln geskillt mit schwertern inner ini rumlaufen


p.s. ihr schweift ein bischen vom thema ab findet ihr nicht?

wer wow spielt hat nun mal einen kleinen teil lebensverlust^^


----------



## Shadoweffect (17. Mai 2008)

Ich hab so scheiße viel RL omfg rofl ololol !!!!!11111einseinselfeinhundertelf


----------



## böseee (17. Mai 2008)

100 deutsche channels auf nem amerikanischen nazi p-server machen


----------



## Supagodzilla (17. Mai 2008)

Mit meinem Tauren - Druiden in Smoking , Stoffhut und der aufhaltbaren Macht ( mit eisiger Waffe-VZ ) ins BG und dort Gnome hauen...

Ansonsten mit meinem Magier das WK deffen... so bekommt man nach über 1 1/2 Jahren nen Ruf hintergeworfen...


----------



## Seni/kori (17. Mai 2008)

Ich habe 3 fullzeit RP chars, und einen halbzeit-RP char,
Desweiteren achte ich auf die schönheit der Roben und nicht nur auf die stats. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -dekagepe- (17. Mai 2008)

@SirCotare...die is leider längst nix besonderes mehr =(




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## agolbur (17. Mai 2008)

Ich tanze mit meinem männlichen blutelfenpaladin nur mit diesen items hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf dem briefkasten vor der bank in og (und drücke natürlich auf den helm drauf damit man sein lachen hört)

PS: früher bin ich immer mitn besen durch OG gesaust und hab das gemacht^^

den hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie schwul das aussah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Ravenhu (17. Mai 2008)

Mein Felshetzer den ich ab lvl 16 hatte. bin Tauren Jäger^^


----------



## infadel (17. Mai 2008)

> ich hab rl und zeige das durch lange offline phasen
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist mal ne richtige Antwort, wer RL hat, hat es nicht nötig in einer virtuellen Welt rumzuprahlen!


/sign warum tanzt man in og????? was ist daran so toll


----------



## agolbur (17. Mai 2008)

Ich war der EINZIGSTE der zu Silvester Raketen vor OG losgelassen hat.

Ich bin ein richtiger PYROMAT! 

und ja ich habe RL!!! nutze es aber nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (17. Mai 2008)

mein name: Frostmagier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seni/kori (17. Mai 2008)

@Frostmagier/Gilneas
dass ist inzwischen nichts tolles mehr,
jeder skillt auf frost, erst auf 70 skillen sie dann alle wieder feuer...


----------



## RadioactiveMan (17. Mai 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> ich hab rl und zeige das durch lange offline phasen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nur leider interessiert es hier nicht wer wieviel rl hat. Mal davon abgesehen hat jeder ein rl ob er nun will oder nicht und die leute die bei jeder gelegenheit mit real life oder kein real life kommen gehen mir gehörig auf die nerven.

dies ist nicht umsonst ein WoW forum.


----------



## Inkubus (17. Mai 2008)

Mein Thunderfury früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (17. Mai 2008)

mit thunderfury kann man immernoch auffallen


----------



## Georg217 (17. Mai 2008)

Laufe durch OG/IF mit meinen Chars udn pose mit meinem Gladi titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Oder in Shat mit meinem 310% drachen udn spame an allen /flex


----------



## Error2000 (17. Mai 2008)

Ich präsentiere die Orgrimmar-Schlange auf [Ambossar/PvE]:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wir sind mit ca. 20 leuten in einer schlange ne halbe stunde durch og und klingenhügel im schritttempo gezogen per "Folgen-Funktion" xD
hf ^^


----------



## Infernokobold (17. Mai 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmm*grübbel*ich skill ziemlich oft um also zwieschen heil und meele schamy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich kann bis 2 zählen und das 4 mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (17. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


I have


----------



## Mr. Käse (17. Mai 2008)

Ich bin nett und kann ganze Sätze formulieren.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (17. Mai 2008)

SirCotare schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 hab ich auch die schildkröte :-D


----------



## Sempertalis (17. Mai 2008)

Seni/kori schrieb:


> @Frostmagier/Gilneas
> dass ist inzwischen nichts tolles mehr,
> jeder skillt auf frost, erst auf 70 skillen sie dann alle wieder feuer...



vielleicht meint er dass sein char "frostmagier" heisst ...


----------



## Seni/kori (17. Mai 2008)

dass wiederum find ich nur bescheuert...


----------



## Mulukukku (17. Mai 2008)

Mein Name.


----------



## Kindgenius (17. Mai 2008)

Ich geh nach Sturmwind und steh einfach rum.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (17. Mai 2008)

Wsas wirklich was besonderes is is der Phönix aus TK


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. Mai 2008)

Du könntest in Instanzen beweißen, dass du deinen Charackter beherrschst und somit positiv als guter Spieler auffallen.


----------



## Chrissian (17. Mai 2008)

das könnbte man natüröich Auch machen


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Mai 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> Wsas wirklich was besonderes is is der Phönix aus TK


Das waren die Netherdrachen am Anfang auch. In zwei, drei Monaten läuft eh jeder damit rum.


----------



## böseee (23. Juli 2008)

style


----------



## KICKASSEZ (23. Juli 2008)

ich mach mir steine der elue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich stell den picknickkorb auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich stell einen goblintopf auf.

ich mach meinen persönlichen wettermacher an.

etc


----------



## Fatally (23. Juli 2008)

Also wenn ich mal auffallen will schnapp ich mir einen kleinen bekannten Zwergen Priest skill mit meiner Paladina von Holy auf Prot um und kite irgendeinen Elite nach Shattrath und geh da mit dem zur Bank, sorgt meist ziemlich für aufsehen habs auch erst 2 mal gemacht, ob ichs darf ka, bis jetzt kam kein GM mit einer Verwarnung, Bann etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



z.B. Teufelshäscher oder ein Paar Elite aus Nagrand wie die von Konstruktionslager und den Elek und Grollhufelite, Durn will leider net mit und der bei der Hügelwand respawnt leider auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (23. Juli 2008)

Interessiert mich nicht, was mich in einem Spiel zum "Glanzstück" machen könnte.
Ich denke, ich bin ein guter Gruppenspieler und das sollte neben dem Spaß am Spiel auch ausreichen.


----------



## Tan (23. Juli 2008)

Mit meinem preBC - Main onkommen und mit Rhok´delar angeben...


----------



## Kammarheit (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Failure (23. Juli 2008)

Ich schleich mit als Hordler vor SW schreie ein paar mal und renn dann einfach durch den Platz vor dem AH. Ihr glaubt nicht wieviel aufmerksamkeit ihr da habt und um das ganze noch zu toppen renn ich einfach weiter in die Tiefenbahn und beginne in IF wieder von vorne^^


----------



## DaBoss (23. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klobaum (23. Juli 2008)

ich zieh t3 an stell mich irgenwo in if hin und warte bis mich irgenwelche bc kiddies fragen was das für ein set ist


----------



## Briefklammer (23. Juli 2008)

ganz klar mein kroko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zähnchen <3


----------



## Kurak (23. Juli 2008)

ich stehe mit meiner Sukkubus vorm ah in if 
die heist Anna   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. Juli 2008)

als shami in geisterwolf verwandeln udn geisterwolf vom schicken hut rufen

oder einfach lurky rausholen


----------



## Flooza (23. Juli 2008)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Ich präsentiere die Orgrimmar-Schlange auf [Ambossar/PvE]:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WTF deine Signatur ist ja mal HAMMER. hab mcih nciht mehr eingekriegt vor lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oogieboogie (23. Juli 2008)

ich zieh mit meinem krieger mein t3 equip oder mit meinem schurken mein t2 an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magician.^ (23. Juli 2008)

jathri schrieb:


> ach ja darum hast du 3 70er!? weil du soviel rl hast?^^
> 
> na ja was mich etwas besonders macht is mein t6
> 
> ...







Uii nur weil 3 70iger hat heißt es nicht das er kein RL hat oO


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Juli 2008)

Shadarke schrieb:


> leute ich will mal sehen was euch zum glanzstück in wowo macht und los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


RECHTSCHREIBFLAME!!!!!!


----------



## Magician.^ (23. Juli 2008)

Geht Naxx,holt Euch den Aschbringer und spamt im /2 Chat rum das ihr für 1g die Leute mit ins Kloster nehmt und das Event zeigt.


----------



## Flooza (23. Juli 2008)

Magician.^ schrieb:


> Geht Naxx,holt Euch den Aschbringer und spamt im /2 Chat rum das ihr für 1g die Leute mit ins Kloster nehmt und das Event zeigt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  was fürn event ? bin erst seit bc dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Insgesicht (23. Juli 2008)

bin recht stolz auf mein mount  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (23. Juli 2008)

Magician.^ schrieb:


> Geht Naxx,holt Euch den Aschbringer und spamt im /2 Chat rum das ihr für 1g die Leute mit ins Kloster nehmt und das Event zeigt.


Sehr gute Idee! Da kann man aber auch mehr für verlangen, denn das wäre es vielen Leuten wert! Just do it!

Riggedi, der Bringer! Aber keine Asche...


----------



## Well! (23. Juli 2008)

Mein Weißer Falkenschreiter. Gibt auf Ysera glaube ich nur 3 oder 4 Leute mit dem Teil... war der erste, der ihn hatte. Bei meinem ersten TdM Hero run =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (23. Juli 2008)

n taure aufm kodo


----------



## dragon1 (23. Juli 2008)

ich stolziere mit einer kohlpfanne der tanzenden flammen herum^^


----------



## Patschi (23. Juli 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> Am besten nutzt du folgende Rota:
> 
> Lesen -> Denken -> Text Verfassen -> Nochmal denken -> Bestätigen drücken



Du hast etwas vergessen...
Lesen -> Denken -> NOCHMAL LESEN -> Text Verfassen -> Nochmal denken ->EDITIEREN ->  Bestätigen drücken





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (23. Juli 2008)

jathri schrieb:


> ach ja darum hast du 3 70er!? weil du soviel rl hast?^^



Wenn du mal genau schaust steht neben jedem char ein inaktiv das heißt er spielt nichtmehr mit diesem char... *aufdenkopfgreif*


----------



## schmiedemeister (23. Juli 2008)

Oimdudla schrieb:


> n taure aufm kodo



Nö hab letztens n tauren aufm Falkenschreiter gesehen

Und zu mir, mein schicker abenteuerhut


----------



## Baltimus (23. Juli 2008)

Ich spamm Songtexte, sorgt immer für Aufmerksamkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ansonsten lauf ich anstatt 100% Mount mitm 60% rum, ist immer geil, wenn da irgendjmd sag: "schaut mal, der Noob ist 70 und hat kein 100% Mount", und dann mounte ich um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Balti


----------



## rko87 (23. Juli 2008)

Bein Endboss jeder Ini wähle ich need aus und verlasse dann die Gruppe.
Was meinst du wie gut sich die Leute an einen erninnern.


Da kann sonst nichts mithalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (23. Juli 2008)

/2 Ich bin ein EMO!

so fällste garantiert auf.


----------



## ReWahn (23. Juli 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> ich hab rl und zeige das durch lange offline phasen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was natürlich vollkommen einzigartig ist... Müsst ihr eigentich imemr versuchen, Leuten den Spass zu nehmen indem ihr bei jeder Gelegenheit eure Ich-hab-so-ein-tolles-rl-und-ihr-seid-alle-suchtis flames bringt?



RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> nur leider interessiert es hier nicht wer wieviel rl hat. Mal davon abgesehen hat jeder ein rl ob er nun will oder nicht und die leute die bei jeder gelegenheit mit real life oder kein real life kommen gehen mir gehörig auf die nerven.
> 
> dies ist nicht umsonst ein WoW forum.



/sign

btt: Mein Braufestwidder, kenne nur einen einzigen anderen Hordler der den auf unserem Server hat^^


----------



## Healguard (23. Juli 2008)

Immer wieder diese "Ich hab rl und bin stolz drauf"-spammer.
Ich denke mal die meisten von uns hier haben ein rl und müssen nicht damit rumprahlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wodurch ich mich ingame auszeichne? Naja ich lagge mich ziemlich derbe durch so gut wie jede Stadt und wenn ich mit meiner hunterin im laufen ne Falle lege kann ich in diesem geknieten Zustand "weitersurfen" bis ich Springe oder aufmounte.


----------



## Aknarok (23. Juli 2008)

Ich geh manchmal mit 2 Rl-Kumpels nach OG und jeder zieht ein farbiges Hemd an und wir fangen in einer Reihe an zu tanzen...


----------



## gehhamsterbn (23. Juli 2008)

Ich bin einfach stolz auf meinen Netherdrachen wenn ich damit umher fliege.


----------



## Sempertalis (23. Juli 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> ich hab rl und zeige das durch lange offline phasen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




so ne posts stehen irgendwie im widerspruch mit rl find ich


----------



## Jallaalda (23. Juli 2008)

[Serverneustart in 15 Minuten] in den Hauptstädten im allgemeinchannel posten ... immer wieder lustig^^


----------



## attake (23. Juli 2008)

also um blöd aufzufallen nehm ich n winterquellfeuerwasser - setz mich auf meinen ZA bären - im optimalfall noch nen schami mit hero in die gruppe - küss meinen mojo
und verstopf die gegend ^^

[attachment=3904:b_r_feue...ojo_hero.jpg]                 [attachment=3905:b_r_feue...o_hero_1.jpg]


----------



## Annovella (23. Juli 2008)

Ich pose mit thunderfury und dual warclaiven ! :<


----------



## dimelton (23. Juli 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> Wenn du mal genau schaust steht neben jedem char ein inaktiv das heißt er spielt nichtmehr mit diesem char... *aufdenkopfgreif*


wenn du genau hinguckst, dann siehst du, dass 2 seiner chars erst heute bzw. am 19.07 das letzte mal gespielt wurden. 
(thx arsenal)


----------



## Shadlight (23. Juli 2008)

ich hab ein Ellek mount aber das für ehrfurcht auf Exodar


----------



## Swarm (23. Juli 2008)

> Wenn du mal genau schaust steht neben jedem char ein inaktiv das heißt er spielt nichtmehr mit diesem char... *aufdenkopfgreif*





dimelton schrieb:


> wenn du genau hinguckst, dann siehst du, dass 2 seiner chars erst heute bzw. am 19.07 das letzte mal gespielt wurden.
> (thx arsenal)



Omfg, Made may Day, einfach genial. xD


----------



## Steinmetz666 (23. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es immer ganz lustig die Täuschungskugel zu benutzen,und dan ein bissel tanzen und so.
Und natürlich immer meinen geisterwolf auszupacken meistens geb ich den aber frei bevor in ner haupstadt rumlaufe sonst fragen immer massig leute wo ich das  pet herhab^^


----------



## Baldoran (23. Juli 2008)

mich macht nichts besonders...
hm...

vielleicht aber das ich in instanzen und auf schlachtfeldern so oft es nur geht sinnlos dieses kohlebecken der tanzenden flammen setze ...
also immer wenn cd weg ist ein neues ... und in inis auch immer bei jeder freien minute tanzen...

achja und ich hab riesige makros die meine haustiere ankündigen...


----------



## neonoris (23. Juli 2008)

Junge du nervst, wie wäre es geh doch wieder zu deinem verbuggten aoc und flame den hersteler weiter wärend wir hier spass haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ovdi (24. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nehm z.b. mein Prs T0 Set von der Bank(bin selber Hexe) oder pack mein alltes T3 aus. Aber am besten kommt es immernoch wenn ich eins meiner Meleeschwerter anlege. Wieviel mich da scho angewhispert haben was ich mit nem Meleeschwert will is scho ziemlich amüsant.


----------



## Shaguar93 (24. Juli 2008)

ich hab mit meinem main "Shaguar" einen epic wappenrock.. der heisst Wappenrock der Flamme soweit ich weiss oOes fragen mich am tag min 3-6 leutz wo ich den her hab...hatte ma das tcg gespielt und hatte glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hätte mir aber auch den blauen holen können oder vllt ne reitbare schildkröte.. aber.. neeeee^^

MFG Shaguar


----------



## Pitysplash (24. Juli 2008)

Mit meinem Schurken im Stealth durch OG laufen und folgendes Makro drücken:

Chuckie (so heist mein rogue) greift in eure Tasche und bekommt Beute: 1 Gold 67 Silber

Viele schreiben dann ein Ticket,einfach nur köstlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (24. Juli 2008)

Seni/kori schrieb:


> @Frostmagier/Gilneas
> dass ist inzwischen nichts tolles mehr,
> jeder skillt auf frost, erst auf 70 skillen sie dann alle wieder feuer...


Nö,hab auf Feuer gelevelt,also macht es doch nicht jeder!


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Du könntest in Instanzen beweißen, dass du deinen Charackter beherrschst und somit positiv als guter Spieler auffallen.




lol was issn das für ne abwegige Idee *kopfschüttel*

Also ich mach das um aufzufallen:


- ich stelle mich mit meinem Kodomount so auf den Briefkasten das die anderen ewige rumklicken müssen um ranzukommen
- ich springe eine halbe Stunde mit meinem Char im Kreis rum
- ich stelle mich an eine belebte Stelle und schreie in rot lauter Unsinn
- ich antworte auf Fragen in den Channels mit sinnlosen Kommentaren ohne selbst ne Ahnung zu haben.
- wenn ich was haben will schreibe ich das 17x hintereinander in Caps in den Channel

so wird man beliebt und bekannt und nicht durch noobiges spielen in doofen Innies!!


----------



## Meshe (24. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> lol was issn das für ne abwegige Idee *kopfschüttel*
> 
> Also ich mach das um aufzufallen:
> 
> ...




ich so in etwa dass selbe ... ^^ oder ich unterhalte mich mit meinen gm8s im /2 er oder sowas ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Immer wieder diese "Ich hab rl und bin stolz drauf"-spammer.
> Ich denke mal die meisten von uns hier haben ein rl und müssen nicht damit rumprahlen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau, sowas macht eher misstrauisch.
Ich gehe mal als Normalzustand davon aus, dass man zocken und WOW verträglich unter einen Hut bringen kann.

Wenn jemand es nötig hat immer wieder explizit darauf hinzuweisen, das er ja auf jeden Fall auch ein RL hat, denk ich mir so meinen Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (24. Juli 2008)

ehm mhm mit dem Lurky oder Netherdrachenbaby^^

oder mit Priester mach bringe ich meine hände zum leuchten^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (24. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> lol was issn das für ne abwegige Idee *kopfschüttel*
> 
> Also ich mach das um aufzufallen:
> 
> ...


omg!!!!!! wie ich diese leute hasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hatte es schon so oft.. bin grade aufgestanden .. total müde .. will dailys machen auf insel von quel danas oder wie die heisst und will beim questgeber mir meine quest abholen .. da steht son fetter taure in meinem questgeber,ich verklick mich... haue mit meinem kolben zu und bäm 10 sekunden später haben mich die wachen down gehauen : /


----------



## Ruven (24. Juli 2008)

Bollwerk von Azinoth als Prot Pala


----------



## Tweetycat280 (24. Juli 2008)

immer lustig sw Infernal casten oder irgendwelche leute enwispern brauch ne grp fürn port und dann alle hübsch auf das portal /altar klicken hallo Verdamniswache


----------



## pandur0815 (24. Juli 2008)

Was ich bei solchen Threads immer nicht verstehe .. da stellt eine Person, der TE eine einfache, simple und zuweilen lustige Frage, und man kann von 5 Rückwärts zählen, bis der erste Polemiker ankommt und irgendwelche sinnlose Kommentare von sich gibt.

Sorry, aber es interessiert sich in so einem Thread keine Sau dafür wie toll euer Realleben ist und ob ihr überhaupt eines besitzt, ob ihr WoW Schei**e findet, das WAR kommt, das ihr stolz auf euch seit das ihr WoW deinstalliert habt, etc pp.


Der TE wollte wissen ob irgendjemand einen lustigen Gegenstand oder ähnliches in diesem SPIEL hat auf das er "stolz" ist .. was ist an dieser Frage so schlimm das man hier rumflamed?

Wenn ihr kein Bock auf WoW habt, dann hängt nicht in diesem Forum rum, und lest und vor allem schreibt nicht in solche Posts wie diese hier, die sich offensichtlich mit den Errungenschaften in genau diesem Spiel befasst *narf*

Just my two cents

--

@Topic:
Ich habe gestern den kleinen Moyo aus ZA befreit, was ich ziemlich knuffig finde ^^


----------



## Soupcasper (24. Juli 2008)

Ich hab den Kriegsbär der Armani...


Achja und so nebenbei: Heut ist donnerstag wieso geht die neue buffed-show net? O_o


----------



## youngceaser (24. Juli 2008)

@den dudu der als bär auf dem briefkasten tanz da kann ich nur sagen da steppt der bär xD


----------



## JimJam (24. Juli 2008)

Nun ich habe mittlerweile zweimal den hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kenne bis jetzt nicht sehr viele, die den überhaupt einmal haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG JimJam


----------



## Valdrasiala (24. Juli 2008)

Mein Hexer mit dem Drosselstab von Siechhuf. Hat schon für eine Menge Anfeindungen von Feraldruiden gesorgt *g*


----------



## Melih (24. Juli 2008)

Wozu aufallen in Wow?

Kann es sein das hier Welche ein "aufmerksamkeitsdefizit" haben?


naja wers braucht um sich toll zu fühlen


----------



## Mysta 11 (24. Juli 2008)

ich frage mich auch,warum die buffedShow nicht geht
ICH MUSS MIR JETZT DIESES VIDEO ANGUCKN <.<


----------



## JimJam (24. Juli 2008)

Ich finde manche nehmen das zu ernst. Ich sehe das hier so, das viele irgendetwas seltenes in WoW haben, worauf man natürlich auch ein bisschen stolz ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG JimJam


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. Juli 2008)

das ich den hier habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (24. Juli 2008)

ich fall auf, weil ichs kann


----------



## Shênya (24. Juli 2008)

Mysta schrieb:


> ich frage mich auch,warum die buffedShow nicht geht
> ICH MUSS MIR JETZT DIESES VIDEO ANGUCKN <.<



lesen bildet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja die show gibts ab Donnerstag. ABER: erst ab 17Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



b2T: mmh.. was hab ich? Ahja den kleinen süssen Drachkin als haustier. (solche wie sie bei der allybase in Schergrat zu finden sind mit den Symbolen auf den Flügeln)


----------



## frostynator (24. Juli 2008)

Wenn du auf dich aufmerksahm machen willst, such dir ne Naxx/Aq40 Grp farm Atiesh bzw Ashbringer ,T3 und geh dann Gruul. Dann wirst du meist  gefragt von leuten die noch nie SW gesehn haben, bzw sich das dortige eqq net angesehn haben ob das SW Gear ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Afroranger (24. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube ich fall auf mit meiner katze aus Winterspring die Muschí heißt auf.


----------



## Fatally (24. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> lol was issn das für ne abwegige Idee *kopfschüttel*
> 
> Also ich mach das um aufzufallen:
> 
> ...




Du erinnerst mich Stark an wen meines Mainservers, Namen nenn ich natürlich nicht, aber der hat seine "Fanboi´s" gehabt und Leute die ihn hassten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (24. Juli 2008)

Fatally schrieb:


> Du erinnerst mich Stark an wen meines Mainservers, Namen nenn ich natürlich nicht, aber der hat seine "Fanboi´s" gehabt und Leute die ihn hassten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eine gute Überleitung zu: Wie falle ich in einem Forum auf?

Riggedi, Fan von MC Ear Collector, der immer noch auf den ersten Release von ihm wartet...


----------



## Azralina (24. Juli 2008)

Ich hab mein Pet nach meim Ex benannt und hab n inninges Verhältnis zu (m)einem ruhigen Mechanischen Yeti,wobei sich derjenige ärgert,der ihn mir geschenkt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scorgler (24. Juli 2008)

Terestians Massagestab mit Mungo verzauberung (; , das ist mein Meleestab oder afk rumsteh Stab und mein Mageir liebt diesen Stab 'gg'


----------



## Alterac (24. Juli 2008)

naja mit dem Winterspringsäbler fällt man heute kaum noch auf aber die die sich den ruf vor dem rufpatch erarbeitet haben dennen zolle ich respeckt! ausserdem fällt man mit dem glühwürmchen ganz gut auf^^


----------



## Mab773 (24. Juli 2008)

Kriegsbär der Amani ^^


----------



## Maximolider (24. Juli 2008)

also...ich falle auf,weil ich danke und bitte sage,anderen spielern einen schönen tag wünsche,etc..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Eine gute Überleitung zu: Wie falle ich in einem Forum auf?
> 
> Riggedi, Fan von MC Ear Collector, der immer noch auf den ersten Release von ihm wartet...



hey riggedi mein alter homie 
eine release den gibt es nie
alle würden mich bloss dissen
darauf kann ich echt mal..urinieren

ich sag dir, MC Ear Collector
will nur eins das ist dein Ohr
ich sag dir MC Ear Collector
hat mit deinem Ohr was vor

Hey riggedie mein alter Hoper
ich misch dich auf wie einen Popper
dann präsentier ich in den Foren
deine beiden Beuteohren

(wie du siehst bin ich ein echt böser und provokanter Rapper, also überleg dir das von wegen release!)

_und an die Admins ...sorry für super Offtopic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Emptybook (24. Juli 2008)

Hoffentu das es funzt //  // leider hab ich schon eine 1 monatige pause eingelegt;DDD// Ders Stylischste und coolste Orc auf ganz Theradras
PS: die klamotten Liste die ihr rechts seht ist schon überholt der Kleiderschrank meines Orcs ist noch größer das ist nur ein Einblick


----------



## Zatari89 (24. Juli 2008)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ia&n=Zatari


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Juli 2008)

Das einzige was ich getan hab um aufzufallen ist vor dem AQ Release hinter dem Portal zu stehen und zu winken =)
sonst steh ich immer recht teilnamslos in IF oder Shat rum ^^


----------



## Wizue (24. Juli 2008)

Ich bin Eule ...


----------



## Emptybook (24. Juli 2008)

Naja schaut schaut 

Edit sry die dateien waren zu groß


----------



## Crystania (24. Juli 2008)

in /2 mit "DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH" rumspammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (24. Juli 2008)

<3 Ohrensammler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(wie wärs mit musik zum text?^^)


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> <3 Ohrensammler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




was hat den Rap mit Musik zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (24. Juli 2008)

Wenn man auf meinem Server als weibliche Blutelfe nicht halbnackt in OG vorm AH tanzt, fällt man schon genug auf.


----------



## Shênya (24. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> was hat den Rap mit Musik zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mist dachte Du fällst drauf rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (24. Juli 2008)

Hey Ohrensammler,

ich bin zutiefst beeindruckt, dass Du mir so einen hübschen Text verfasst hast. Ganz ehrlich! Auch freue ich mich, dass Du meine Ohren erwähntest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Trotzdem warte ich insgeheim auf Deinen internationalen Durchbruch als Lyriker, Liedermacher oder als undisputed Ghetto-Homie.

Respekt! *mit-rechter-Faust-ganz-dolle-aufs-Herz-hauen*

Riggedi

PS: Verdammt schade, dass Dein Reim zu groß ist für meine Signatur. Verdammt schade!


----------



## Raheema (24. Juli 2008)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Nö,hab auf Feuer gelevelt,also macht es doch nicht jeder!




fire mage sind geil ^^



naja aber zum thema 

was besonderes.........

wenn man es schafft auf den brunnen in Sw zu kommen aber immer schaff ich das auch ^^ 



(kann wer  helfen?)


----------



## JimmeyMV (24. Juli 2008)

Zanzababe schrieb:


> Nur weil man mehrere 70er hat, heißt das nicht, dass man kein RL hat! Habe auch mehrere 70er, spiele allerdings auch schon seit Release WoW. Trotzdem gehe ich arbeiten, habe Hobbies und Freunde...
> Diesen Kommentar hättest du dir sparen können, genauso wie der Kollege ein paar Posts über mir! -.-


und warum spricht mann von RL weil andere 8 70er haben oder warum?


----------



## Kerandos (24. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> [...] Ich gehe mal als Normalzustand davon aus, dass man zocken und WOW verträglich unter einen Hut bringen kann. [...]



Soso, Du bringst also zocken *und* WoW unter einen Hut? :-)

Wie machst denn das genau? :-)

LG Kerandos


----------



## Raheema (24. Juli 2008)

wenn Z.b. Deutschland spielt und du der erste bist der im /2 TORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR schreibt ^^


----------



## Shaguar93 (24. Juli 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> hast du gewusst das man in 3 Jahren wow selbst mit rl einen Char von 1 auf 70 in 3 wochen schaffen kann?
> 
> desweiteren sagte ich das ich rl habe, richtig, aber sagte ich auch dasich nicht online bin? ich sagte nur das ich länger offline bin.
> 
> ...


du bist ab jetzt mein held!!!! omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emptybook (24. Juli 2008)

quatsch auch wenn man die ganzen routen kennt dauert es  länger als 3 wochen , mit RL einen von 1auf 70ig zu spielen 
http://img67.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wo...08032617yi5.jpg


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. Juli 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> du bist ab jetzt mein held!!!! omg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<--- will auch ein held sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (24. Juli 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Hoffentu das es funzt //  // leider hab ich schon eine 1 monatige pause eingelegt;DDD// Ders Stylischste und coolste Orc auf ganz Theradras
> PS: die klamotten Liste die ihr rechts seht ist schon überholt der Kleiderschrank meines Orcs ist noch größer das ist nur ein Einblick


soso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , sehe ich in deinem interface auf nummer 7 ein " /spucken" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Shaguar


----------



## Kayzu (24. Juli 2008)

Mit Thoridal,

hab nur ich auf m Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (24. Juli 2008)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> soso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also "Spucken" als Makro zu haben, deutet sehr stark auf charakterliche Züge... NEIN, nicht Die Bahn!

Riggedi


----------



## 2boon4you (24. Juli 2008)

Mein imba ub3r r0xx0r 1337 Bauernbesen mit Crusader  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siebäsiech (24. Juli 2008)

Ich mach in Shat mit dem Flugtier Loopings kurz über dem Boden

Flieg hoch und lass mich tödlich vor ne Bank fallen und warte bis jemand so freundlich ist und mich reezt

Hol mitten in OG das Schneemannpet raus und verwandel mich selber noch in nen Schneemann (da bleiben immer ein paar Deppen stehen und glotzen)

Kram mir den  Mojo raus , und küss ihn während ich auf irgendnem Reittier sitze.

Mach mir meist wenn ich mit dem 19er ins BG geh ein Lagerfeuerchen und stell das Braufestfässchen daneben. Setz mich hin und geniesse mein selbstgebrautes und die Allyknochen die daneben zersplittern, und popel dabei in meiner Nase rum.

Blinzel mich hinter die Theke im OG Auktionshaus und biete meine Ware und Zauber an. (weiss zwar ned ob man dort heut noch hinkommt)

Geh mit nem nackten Lvl 10er Ally ins 10-19er Schlachtfeld und preise die Horde.

Droh jedem und allem der mir auf’n Sack geht und blöd kommt mit nem Ticket, hab selber aber noch nie eins geschrieben.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2008)

Kerandos schrieb:


> Soso, Du bringst also zocken *und* WoW unter einen Hut? :-)
> 
> Wie machst denn das genau? :-)
> 
> LG Kerandos




Mannooo bin ich doof und alt. Was schreib ich denn da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Juli 2008)

Wo ich das grad hier lese, also ich find das Thunderfury irgendwie beeindruckender als die Kriegsgleven von Azzinoth.
Weiß nich, auch wenn das Item schwächer ist kommt es einfach seltender vor.
Meine Meinung.


----------



## Slavery (24. Juli 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> ich hab rl und zeige das durch lange offline phasen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



3 x 70 und n AoC-Account?
Wo is bitte dein RL? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrics (24. Juli 2008)

ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR schrieb:


> Wsas wirklich was besonderes is is der Phönix aus TK




was WIRKLICH was besonderes ist ist der schwarze qjirairsonanzkristall....mein bro hat den....seeeeehr geil!is so besonderes weils das wirklich einzigste einzigstwahre (lol) item in wow ist (eine pro realm)


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> 3 x 70 und n AoC-Account?
> Wo is bitte dein RL?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der gute hat oben geschrieben dass er seit drei Jahren spielt

das sind 1 70er pro Jahr.

Wo zur Hölle ist da das Prob ?? selbst wenn jemand nur Sonntags spielt dürfte er das wohl hinbekommen oder ???


----------



## Swarm (24. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> 3 x 70 und n AoC-Account?
> Wo is bitte dein RL?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eh jetzt lasst ma das Rl gequatsche das nervt solangsam. -.-

Erzählt mir lieber mehr von eurer Poser-Karriere! ^^


----------



## Secondsight (24. Juli 2008)

jathri schrieb:


> ach ja darum hast du 3 70er!? weil du soviel rl hast?^^
> 
> na ja was mich etwas besonders macht is mein t6
> 
> ...



Habe auch 3 70iger und spiele meist nur 1-2 mal für 2-3std die Woche. Lange Offline Phasen übrigens kann auch bedeuten das er 2 MOnate 18std am Tag spielt und dafür 2-3 Monate Pause macht.

MFG
Second


----------



## Fatally (24. Juli 2008)

Swarm schrieb:


> Eh jetzt lasst ma das Rl gequatsche das nervt solangsam. -.-
> 
> Erzählt mir lieber mehr von eurer Poser-Karriere! ^^



Echt ma ! Bei einigen kommt es mir immer wie neid vor wenn sie denn gleich aufs RL anspringe, und man kommt auch mit Job und Rl "schnell" auf 70 man muss sich halt nur aufs lvln konzentrieren und nicht ewig in den Hauptstädten gammeln...und jetzt zum Ende von bc ist es eh nicht schwer 3 70er zu haben (gut ich habe auch nur 2 weil ich mich sehr auf meine Paladina konzentriert habe)


----------



## pingu77 (24. Juli 2008)

Also hab z.B. ne Neujahrsbeachparty am 1. Januar 2008 organisiert usw. aber mit meinem Twink fall ich eher durch den namen auf:

Ræstïñpëãçë​


----------

